# Bootcamp ne se lance même pas



## getdown45 (9 Juin 2020)

Bonjour à tou(te)s,
J'en appelle une nouvelle fois à la communauté pour me fournir une petite aide.

Me voilà confronter à un problème dont je n'ai pas trouver de solution pour le moment sur le net.
J'ai besoin d'installer Windows pour un logiciel dont je me sers peu souvent (1 à 2 fois dans le mois) mais néanmoins nécessaire.
Me voila donc décidé à installer Windows à l'aide de Bootcamp, seulement dès le lancement de ce dernier une erreur s'affiche!





iMac 27 de 2017 d'origine avec 1 To en HD en sata, que j'ai ouvert pour ajouter 500 Go en Ssd nvme (avec adaptateur) sur le port pcie de la carte mère.
L'idée est de ne me servir que du disque nvme Samsung 970 Evo (500 go me suffisent largement pour mon utilisation) mais j'ai laissé en place le Hd de 1 To au cas où j'aurais du stockage à faire.
Au départ 2 volumes Apfs (1 sur le nvme et 1 autre sur le HD) avec Catalina installé sur le nvme mais comme Boot Camp ne se lançait pas, j'ai testé de partitioner le HD de 1 To avec 1 partition de 200 Go en Fat32 (partition que j'ai appelé Bootcamp) et les 800 Go en apfs avec Catalina installé dessus (je pensais que cela pouvais venir du disque ssd nvme avec un problème de compatibilité) mais cela ne fonctionne pas non plus, exactement la même erreur.

Tout ça pour dire que dans l'idéal je souhaiterais avoir Catalina installé sur le nvme et sur le HD de 1 To avoir une partition Bootcamp de 200 go et le reste disponible pour du stockage.
Qu'est ce qui bloque au lancement de Bootcamp? Je suppose un problème de format des disques.
J'ai bien entendu une clef d'installation Catalina, une clef d'installation W10 et un disque Time machine avec mes sauvegardes dessus, donc je suis prêt à tout effacer, détruire et recomposer les partitions si nécessaire.

Faut il que je redimensionne les containers ?
Voila les renseignements fournis par diskutil




Merci d'avance pour toute aide.


----------



## Locke (9 Juin 2020)

getdown45 a dit:


> L'idée est de ne me servir que du disque nvme Samsung 970 Evo (500 go me suffisent largement pour mon utilisation) mais j'ai laissé en place le Hd de 1 To au cas où j'aurais du stockage à faire.


Alors tu ne pourras pas faire l'installation de Windows, car Assistant Boot Camp ne supporte pas la présence du moindre matériel USB, sauf s'il réclame une clé USB pour l'installation. Mais comme ton iMac est de 2017, ce n'est pas le cas et tu sais maintenant pourquoi.

Ta seule solution est celle-ci... https://forums.macg.co/threads/inst...ier-usb-3-0-sans-assistant-boot-camp.1330007/ ...mais, mais, mais, il faut tout lire, toutes les pages, car tu vas te dire _"pas grave, je vais partitionner le HDD et le tour est joué"_. Eh bien non, pas du tout, il faut impérativement que le disque dur ne soit pas à la base partitionné. De plus, c'est assurément un disque dur à plateaux en 7200 tr/mn, au pire en 5400 tr/mn et ce ne sera pas terrible.

Donc, tu aurais tout intérêt à investir dans un petit SSD de 128/256 Go avec un boîtier USB 3.0 UASP pour environ 100/120 € et faire ce que je te mentionne dans le lien cité plus haut. Ça ne touchera pas à tes disques durs internes.


----------



## Invité (9 Juin 2020)

Je confirme que c'est très performant. Mais il faut lire le tuto jusqu'au bout… Sinon on va pleurer chez Locke   

J'ai recyclé un SSD que j'avais avec un boitier orico à 10 balles (envoi compris chez A***Z) et ça boote en USB3 quasiment comme mon Mac (MBP mi 2012) 
J'ai quelques autres soucis, mais rien qui ne concerne les performances…


----------



## getdown45 (9 Juin 2020)

Merci pour vos réponses.
En effet j'étais déjà en train de lire et étudier 2 topics, le tien @Locke et un autre sur comment installer Windows sans Boot Camp. Mais je ne pas tout saisi dans ta phrase "





> Alors tu ne pourras pas faire l'installation de Windows, car Assistant Boot Camp ne supporte pas la présence du moindre matériel USB, sauf s'il réclame une clé USB pour l'installation. Mais comme ton iMac est de 2017, ce n'est pas le cas et tu sais maintenant pourquoi.


Je n'ai rien de branché en usb.
Juste le Ssd en pcie et le HD en sata. Cela viendrait de ça?
Après j'ai un ancien Sdd 120 Go un Vertex agility de mémoire qui traine.


----------



## Locke (10 Juin 2020)

getdown45 a dit:


> Juste le Ssd en pcie et le HD en sata. Cela viendrait de ça?


C'est bien ça que tu n'as pas compris, Assistant Boot Camp ne supporte pas la moindre présence de matériels USB. Autrement dit, il ne faut en interne qu'un seul disque dur et rien d'autre. Sorti de là, ce sera toujours un échec !


----------



## getdown45 (10 Juin 2020)

D'accord je te remercie @Locke, comme tu écrivais usb je ne comprenais pas (le HD est en sata), donc sujet clos, il ne me reste plus qu'a acheter un boitier pour mettre mon vieux vertex dedans (j'ai vu celui ci je pense que ca conviendrai? usb 3.0 et uasp Boitier Sabrent) et suivre ta procédure.


----------



## Locke (10 Juin 2020)

getdown45 a dit:


> D'accord je te remercie @Locke, comme tu écrivais usb je ne comprenais pas (le HD est en sata), donc sujet clos, il ne me reste plus qu'a acheter un boitier pour mettre mon vieux vertex dedans (j'ai vu celui ci je pense que ca conviendrai? usb 3.0 et uasp Boitier Sabrent) et suivre ta procédure.


Pour le boîtier USB oui, pas de problème, mais il te faudrait un SSD, car avec un disque dur à plateaux, ça ne va pas être la joie. Si, si, j'ai essayé et ce n'est pas terrible.


----------



## getdown45 (10 Juin 2020)

Oui comme j'écrivais plus haut j'ai un ancien Ssd vertex agility de 120 Go qui traine. Il fera l'affaire. Encore merci @Locke


----------



## Locke (10 Juin 2020)

getdown45 a dit:


> Oui comme j'écrivais plus haut j'ai un ancien Ssd vertex agility de 120 Go qui traine. Il fera l'affaire. Encore merci @Locke


Pour le coup, oui, ce sera largement suffisant pour que tu te rendes compte. Par contre, prends le temps de lire et de bien visionner la vidéo, certains membres ont fait une minime erreur, c'est-à-dire à la fin, lorsqu'il faut éteindre la machine virtuelle, car on ne dispose que de 10 secondes.


----------



## getdown45 (10 Juin 2020)

D'accord. Je suis quelqu'un de persévérant et donc attentif aux détails. Je ferait ça tranquillement avec du temps devant moi.


----------

